# The Gonzales Family Speedway



## cinealma (Dec 12, 2007)

Going to be building our family track for Christmas. I have 1/2 the garage dedicated to it. I have five boys, the oldest being 10, so many years of slot car racing ahead. Thinking outside the box, I figured why not give them something besides video games or other whatnot.

Anyway, I pruchased the AFX 4-Lane Super Intl. box set and some extra stuff (more straights, two extra terminal tracks and power packs so I can power all four lanes individually).

I'm building the table this weekend and getting it all set up. Going to make it a BIG SURPRISE for the kids.

Here's the 4x8 layout I'm using (off the hoslotcarracing.com website):











We'll run it for a few weeks and if we like it, we'll make it a permanent install for a while. I'll post my progress.

Thanks for the help in the other threads in getting this thing going.

Cheers!


John G.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*John...*

What time do you and the boys want us all to come over? nd


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm excited for you and the family John!! :thumbsup: 

I'm wondering if it might be good to choke down the controllers somewhat, especially for the younger ones. Maybe wrap some painters masking tape around the handles, so the trigger doesn't go full bore. Even though the SG+ cars will grip real well, they will also fly off the track, which can be depressing for the younger ones, who may not have as much finger/trigger control.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

John,

Tried to send you a PM, but you have that turned off in your profile.

If you wanted to return the extra terminal tracks and power packs to the store, I will send you two of each, and a couple of lap-counter tracks, gratis. I can't have them to you for Xmas morning (unless you are in So Cal), but shortly thereafter. I have extras, and plan on buying more track sets soon, so I will have even more extras. Let me know.

Jeff


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Get that track built!!*

What a great Christmas present.Your boys will have a blast.And of course you too  Thats the same layout i built-but i added a few 15" straights to fit on an 11'X4' table.I've been running this layout for quite a few months now and i really like it.Show us your progress and your boys faces on Christmas morning!!! :woohoo:


----------



## cinealma (Dec 12, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> What time do you and the boys want us all to come over? nd



Ha! Well, looks like you're up in the Northeast, so I can imagine around this time of year sunny California looks pretty nice. Although, I'd take your Christmas snow any day.


----------



## cinealma (Dec 12, 2007)

Scafremon said:


> I'm excited for you and the family John!! :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm wondering if it might be good to choke down the controllers somewhat, especially for the younger ones. Maybe wrap some painters masking tape around the handles, so the trigger doesn't go full bore. Even though the SG+ cars will grip real well, they will also fly off the track, which can be depressing for the younger ones, who may not have as much finger/trigger control.


That sounds like a good idea. Do you think that would interfere at all with the actual holding of controller? Seems like it might be a little "thick" for little hands to grip?



Scafremon said:


> Tried to send you a PM, but you have that turned off in your profile.
> 
> If you wanted to return the extra terminal tracks and power packs to the store, I will send you two of each, and a couple of lap-counter tracks, gratis. I can't have them to you for Xmas morning (unless you are in So Cal), but shortly thereafter. I have extras, and plan on buying more track sets soon, so I will have even more extras. Let me know.


Oops. Well, I just turned on the PM'ing feature, so PM away in the future.  

That's awful generous of you. I actually picked up the extra stuff from a guy on eBay, so no option to return them.

I am in So Cal though, in Ventura County. It would be really nice to meet some people around So Cal who are into it. That makes you #1. :thumbsup:


----------



## cinealma (Dec 12, 2007)

RiderZ said:


> What a great Christmas present.Your boys will have a blast.And of course you too  Thats the same layout i built-but i added a few 15" straights to fit on an 11'X4' table.I've been running this layout for quite a few months now and i really like it.Show us your progress and your boys faces on Christmas morning!!! :woohoo:


That's great! What's funny is that I was actually thinking about running out and getting a dozen more 15" straights to extend it out like you did! That's crazy!

That's a nice set-up. If I get the extra straights, we can compare lap times.  Well, maybe after a few months...


John G.


----------



## buzzbee (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi

I am giving my kids (me included) a similar gift. I don't have as much space dedicated to the track as you do, so I went with the Tuckaway track but stretched it out to 8'. Had to have 4 lanes so we can all race together. 

I wanted to get it up off the floor as I have a whole box of Tyco track in my attic that is mostly broken up from when my brother and I used to race as kids on the floor. We also used to go race on an American King in the 70's 1/32 scale and 1/24. Lots of fun times.

Merry Christmas!

Buzz


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Sounds like it's going to be a Christmas you and your boys will never forget. Thats' awesome.


----------



## cinealma (Dec 12, 2007)

buzzbee said:


> Hi
> 
> I am giving my kids (me included) a similar gift. I don't have as much space dedicated to the track as you do, so I went with the Tuckaway track but stretched it out to 8'. Had to have 4 lanes so we can all race together.
> 
> ...


Very cool! Yep, Tyco is what I used to have when I was a kid, all those crazy loops and wall climbing cars! :thumbsup: 


John G.


----------



## cinealma (Dec 12, 2007)

Welp, I've decided to build a 4x12 table. I have the room, so why the heck not! I'm going to work on extending out the track in the near future, but I'll definitely have it set-up as is for Christmas morning. The old adage is to build the biggest table you can fit, so... 4x12 it will be. Not much more too it than the 4x8.

I have a feeling I've gotten myself into something, oh, kind of addictive I fear. :lol: 

Anyway, going out to the lumber yard tomorrow morning bright and early.


John G.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

cinealma said:


> *snip*
> 
> I have a feeling I've gotten myself into something, oh, kind of addictive I fear. :lol:
> 
> ...


John you crack me up man...oh, kind of addictive I fear...har. lol 

Rule #1 is not to let your better half figure out how much you spend on this stuff..............really!  Shhhhhhhhhhh

You are going to have Tons of fun. Merry Christmas to you and your Family!

Bob...zilla

P.S. My wife is not a Pay Bay seller but, I have the skills. Check this out, she wants to sell a bunch of her purses and is going to give me half of the money for my time and selling skills. I just need to find the time now. She has lots of shoes....Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm shoes could = future slot cars. Oh boy!


----------



## cinealma (Dec 12, 2007)

bobhch said:


> John you crack me up man...oh, kind of addictive I fear...har. lol
> 
> Rule #1 is not to let your better half figure out how much you spend on this stuff..............really!  Shhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> ...


Ha! Yes, well, I have my wife's support in full as we speak, so I'm definitely going to take advantage of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## cinealma (Dec 12, 2007)

Quick update: Just finished putting the framing together for the table. Have to run back out to and get a longer 3/8" drill bit so I can get all the way through the legs plus the cross-members. Tonight I should be done putting the table together.

I'll get the track put together tomorrow night when the kiddies are asleep. And of course I've got to "test it out" to make sure it's in working order and everything. :thumbsup: 

I'm going to let my boys theme it out once they figure out what they want to do with it. I have a feeling Jawas and Wookies will be on the track somewhere! :lol: I just hope they don't want me to paint the track Empire white!


John G.


----------

